# When should the breeder notify you of puppies birth?



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Like the title says, when would you expect the breeder to notify you? First day? Second? A week? What is the average/customary time?


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

all depends.My breeder notified her facebook group when they go into labor, but we really don't know much until the dog is done. sometimes the next day. I think 1-2 days is okay being as i would rather have the breeder spend time with the dog and puppies than sending out emails. but a week is way too long.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

I was notified the next day. Very pleased with the communication provided plus every week she sends a new set of pictures which helps when you cannot go visit them.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Expectations: 2-3 days would be ideal for me personally 

With Delgado I had emailed his breeder that day for another reason and she mentioned Diva was in labour in her return e-mail. She emailed again the next day once all the puppies were born to let me know


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

My breeder notified me a week after the pups were born.. I already knew the expected due date so if was tough to wait a full week without knowing lol


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would expect after a few days, maybe a week. It's not rare to lose puppies during labor or soon after.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I used to notify my wait list one week after the puppies were born. By then they are usually thriving and you are sure how many puppies will be available.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I received an email a day or two after they were born.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I already know that my puppy was born :happyboogie: but I havent been notified by the breeder. I am glad to know that some do wait a bit. Right now I am trying really hard not be a pest and email her about them. I would rather her make contact. I am sitting on pins and needles waiting for pictures and updates!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't think there is a "should". Each breeder will operate a bit different. I think this is some of the details that can be discussed beforehand so you know what to expect.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I was notified after one week.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I usually wait a week. I don't have internet access at home, so sending out e-mails means leaving the bitch and pups to go and do that. I like to be there for several days anyway. And as others have said, at a week, you can be pretty confident about what will be available.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> I don't think there is a "should". Each breeder will operate a bit different. I think this is some of the details that can be discussed beforehand so you know what to expect.


Definitely would have been a good question to ask before hand.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Narny said:


> Thanks everyone. I already know that my puppy was born :happyboogie: but I havent been notified by the breeder. I am glad to know that some do wait a bit. Right now I am trying really hard not be a pest and email her about them. I would rather her make contact. I am sitting on pins and needles waiting for pictures and updates!


How did you know that your puppy was born if the breeder didn't contact you? Just curious! Congrats!!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

There is no should.....somewhere in first two weeks should be good!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

exactly there is no should - there is still a period of high risk where anything can happen - so when that "critical time period" is over then is a good time.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Jag said:


> How did you know that your puppy was born if the breeder didn't contact you? Just curious! Congrats!!



It was posted on another website. Not all the info from that site has been accurate though.


----------

